# Ultrasound-guided aspiration of a right renal cyst.



## Shirleybala (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello All:
How to code renal cyst aspiration 50200,76942 or 50390,76942 please confirm.  

    The patient was prepped and draped in a sterile manner.
      Sonographic examination of the right flank demonstrated a large
      cyst in the lower pole of the right kidney.  The site was marked
      and approximately 3 mL of 1% lidocaine were administered
      subcutaneously.  An 18-gauge needle was inserted percutaneously
      under real-time sonographic guidance into the cyst, and an image
      was recorded.    Approximately 80 mL of straw-colored fluid was
      aspirated.  Residual fluid was sonographically visualized within
      the cyst.  The needle was then repositioned and a small amount of
      fluid was aspirated, but the remainder could not be completely
      aspirated.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,
50390 is the code for aspiration.
50200 is for percutaneous needle biopsy for kidney. This is usually done under fluoroscopic guidance and clearly mentioned as biopsy.
Take care.
LMohan


----------



## Shirleybala (Mar 19, 2009)

Thankyou


----------

